# Gamers seeking group in Albuquerque, NM



## dnabre (Jul 11, 2010)

A long time gamer, I've been in ABQ for a good 7-8 years. I'll look for a mature (25-35) gaming group for DnD 3.5, Shadowrun, Whitewolf, Indie RPGs, boardgames, or whatever strikes the group's fancy any given week.

Live on the West Side, travel throughout the city not a problem.


----------



## Edward B (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey man i got a game going now but could use players . Im 33 and live in alb     
We can work out times ect Im currently in to CP2020 Ever played ? But I got 3.5 DND Books And Rifts out the wazoo


----------



## Artemis Games and More (Jul 17, 2021)

Artemis Games and More - We are open and ready to have in store gaming.  Check out our store, come play games.  have some fun!  1441 San Mateo Blvd NE Alb. NM - (505) 659-7436   See you Soon!


----------

